# FS: Wood Cook Stove



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

This stove is located in North Mississippi and will need to be picked up. Made by Mallable Stove Company around 1912. Sorry for the awful pic ture, but zoom to back. It was in my restaurant. Light green and cream. Fire box on left, oven in middle and water trough on right. It will need cleaning, fire bricks replaced. Sure wish I could keep it. PM me for more info. $1,000 OBO


----------



## rcbaughn (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry but I can't find it in that picture. LOL


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Agreed... kinda like looking for Waldo's stove..


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

looks like it's left of the ghost hanging from the ceiling,


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I'll work on the pic. It is left of the ghost and to the right of the lattic work on the wall. I sure wish I could keep it. It's a great stove. Hope to post better picture soon


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd like to know about your place... Looks like the kinds of place me and my wife hunt for to eat when we're on the road..


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

It was a wonderful place and I said was. Due to economy and being in a small town with a huge utility bill, I had to close it. It was full of donated antiques, farming implements, etc. Had bluegrass/country music on weekends. I wish I could say come on down and thanks for your comments. It was called Kudzu Corner Cafe.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that.. does sound like it was a cool place to eat and visit..


----------

